# Any way to get files larger than 4GB onto the SD Card?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Any file formats that this phone can read that will work with files over 4GB? Trying to encode a few movies for trips and I cant get the phone to recognize NTFS. FAT wont work as it will not allow files of this size.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

you could rip the movies at a lower quality... I guarantee you won't notice the difference if you drop it down to about 1 gig a movie instead of 4. Not on a small screen like the phone.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ill try that, but would be nice if I could just get larger files on ha


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

lol yeah, I know it's not what you wanted. But I watch movies all the time on mine and I don't think they could get much better than they are on the phone at least.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

The sdcard can't fit large files?

The Galaxy


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> The sdcard can't fit large files?
> 
> The Galaxy


FAT 32 has a file size limit of 4GB.


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

You can try formatting the card with the exFAT file system. Microsoft's created it to alleviate FAT32's problems as flash media and file sizes get bigger and bigger. Sandisk's 64GB microSDXC card ships formatted with the exFAT file system, the GS3 can read it and I've copied 720p MKVs to it and watched them on the phone.

FAT32 has a file size limit of 4GB and FAT32 is what's used on almost all microSD cards by default.

Be warned that I haven't been able to get ClockworkMod recovery or TWRP recovery to see my SD card (64GB Sandisk), so I can't use it to store anything I'll need to use in recovery, like ROMs or backups. I don't know if that's because of the exFAT file system but it could be.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

buckethead said:


> You can try formatting the card with the exFAT file system. Microsoft's created it to alleviate FAT32's problems as flash media and file sizes get bigger and bigger. Sandisk's 64GB microSDXC card ships formatted with the exFAT file system, the GS3 can read it and I've copied 720p MKVs to it and watched them on the phone.
> 
> FAT32 has a file size limit of 4GB and FAT32 is what's used on almost all microSD cards by default.
> 
> Be warned that I haven't been able to get ClockworkMod recovery or TWRP recovery to see my SD card (64GB Sandisk), so I can't use it to store anything I'll need to use in recovery, like ROMs or backups. I don't know if that's because of the exFAT file system but it could be.


I wonder if there is any mac app to format it with that file format. Id have to dust off my PC just for that lol...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't our phones support exFAT? That should work if you format it with exFAT.


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

The phone does clock work does not there is a lengthy explanation about licensing but basically it will work on stock Rom but not for cwmr or aosp roms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah twrp and cwr wont support exfat because of legal/open source reasons. the phone does, but recovery doesn't.. 
so if your not a flashaholic then just get the rom you want, call it a day and format the card how you want.


----------

